# emerge wywala się na qt-sql 4.6.1

## Astarot

Witam,

robiłem sobie właśnie upgrade systemu i mam do aktualizacji całe Qt. No i niestety jest pewien błąd przy kompilowaniu qt-sql w wersji 4.6.1. Oto i log:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1.tar.gz.portage_lockfile

 ...                                      [ ok ]                                                         

 * qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1                                                                                                                            

 * REPO: gentoo                                                                                                                                           

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc iconv kernel_linux multilib mysql qt3support sqlite userland_GNU                                                               

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                   

tar xzpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/distdir/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1.tar.gz qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/configure qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/LICENSE.LGPL qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/projects.pro qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/qbase.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/qt_targets.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/qt_install.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/bin qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/config.tests qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/mkspecs qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/qmake qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/sql qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/plugins/sqldrivers qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/include/Qt/ qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/include/QtCore/ qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/include/QtSql/ qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/include/QtScript/ qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/src.pro qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/corelib/ qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/plugins qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/sql qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/3rdparty qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/tools                                              

tar: qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1/src/sql: Nie znalazłem w archiwum                                                                                  

tar: Zakończenie w stanie błędu z powodu uprzednich błędów                                                                                                 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1 failed:                                                                                                                    

 *   (no error message)                                                                                                                                    

 *                                                                                                                                                         

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                             

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_unpack                                                                                                            

 *   environment, line 3449:  Called qt4-build_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3154:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       tar xzpf "${DISTDIR}"/${MY_P}.tar.gz ${targets} || die

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3449:  Called qt4-build_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3154:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       tar xzpf "${DISTDIR}"/${MY_P}.tar.gz ${targets} || die

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1'
```

Na poczatku myślałem że portage pobrało jakś wybrakowaną wersję źródeł od qt-sql ale usunąłem "śmieci" z /usr/portage/distfiles i nic :/

Tutaj proszę moje ustawienia:

emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                                     

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Jan 2010 08:00:01 +0000                                                      

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                          

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                      

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                         

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/multimedia /usr/local/portage/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gimp git glx gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame laptop ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng mnt modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sql sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis webkit wifi x264 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="-xinerama -emacs -cups -gtk -gnome -nv -nvidia -esd  qt3 udev plasma truetype sql mysql consolekit sdl v4l  v4l2 webkit qt3support hal bash-completion X java unicode nls qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr mp3 mmx sse sse2 ssse3 sse4 thumbnail mnt gadu phonon vorbis x264 alsa gstreamer real samba git vim-syntax laptop threads  wifi gimp ssl djvu ffmpeg svg  subversion ogg oggvorbis flac xine nsplugin hal dbus acpi xvid jpeg ncurses xv glx lame python perl sdl opengl avi png tiff gif aac nptl"

LINGUAS="en pl"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch preserve-libs"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx v4l"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## soban_

Z tego co widze to problem moze dotyczy tar'a: *Astarot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ....                                                              
> ...

 

 o ile pamiec mnie nie myli to mialem kiedys cos podobnego, sprobuj emerge --depclean -av albo revdep-rebuild. A przynajmniej daj to co zwraca na forum, sprobujemy to ruszyc.

Napewno da sie zainstalowac ta wersje, poniewaz sam ja posiadam:

```
[I] x11-libs/qt-sql

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 (~)4.6.0-r1 (~)4.6.1

        {aqua debug firebird iconv mysql odbc pch postgres qt3support +sqlite}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(4)(22:37:03 20.01.2010)(iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -aqua -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

```

oraz (kawalek mojego, wczorajszego upgradu):

```
     Wed Jan 20 22:12:08 2010 >>> sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2

     Wed Jan 20 22:32:53 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 22:35:22 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 22:36:22 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 22:37:10 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1  <------------- TUTAJ :-)

     Wed Jan 20 22:37:43 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 22:44:58 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 23:11:25 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 23:18:00 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 23:19:25 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 23:21:08 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1

     Wed Jan 20 23:45:45 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1

     Thu Jan 21 11:58:07 2010 >>> app-shells/bash-4.0_p37

     Thu Jan 21 11:58:40 2010 >>> app-arch/gzip-1.4

```

Inne programy da sie zemergowac? (bo to by wskazywalo na to ze jednak z tarem jest wszystko ok).

Jeszcze cos takiego znalazlem https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301694 .

----------

## Exil

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301694

----------

## soban_

 *Exil wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301694

  *soban_ wrote:*   

> Jeszcze cos takiego znalazlem https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301694 .

  Jest jakas roznica?

----------

## zlomek

Witam, mam ten sam problem na jednym z laptopikow. 

Gdzie  znajde:

 *Quote:*   

> QT4_EXTRACT_DIRECTORIES

 

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## Exil

zrób sync, w drzewie powinny być już poprawione ebuildy.

----------

## zlomek

Astarot, dodaj [SOLVED].

----------

